

RFC 1925 – The Twelve Networking Truths (1996) - avantgarde
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1925

======
nitinics
Thanks for posting this. This is an April Fool's day RFC. Similar hilarious
RFCs are posted almost every year on 1st of April.

Check out the list here
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day_Request_for_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day_Request_for_Comments)

------
xyclos
#12 seems particularly relevant to the all the recent Angular 2.0 discussion.

